# GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 questions



## dosadan (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi im a newbie to peptides. I have read the the thread "The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides" and i was gonne write there but its locked.

There is a few questions :

My plan is to take 100mcg 3x per day.

When i wake up , post work out and before bed. Now i know that " no food 15-20 min before or after" , so my first questions is.

Will the effect be lover if i dont eat food righter after lets say 30 min ? Im on a diet close to the Intermittent fasting. So in the morning i take the first shot , then i dont eat for like 14 hours , take a pwo go and workout , drink a EAA. And the after the workout take the second shot then eat 30 min after. And then just before bed time i take some vitamins (ZMA) and the last shot (no food after).

Now to the question  . Will i get a higher effect im eating after ?

Another question i have is that some days i have time to take shots 4-5 times other just 3. Is it smarter to keep a steady level or is it beneficial to try to use as often you can ? Iwe also head thay many people a using 5 on / 2 off , but in the "basic guide" thread it looks like thats just a cost situation, so it better to run ed if you can afford it right ?

Im sorry for my bad english and i hope you can help me 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Mate I run my mod grf and ghrp like this

Morning

Empty stomach 100mcg if mod grf and 100mcg of ghrp-6

15 mins later 2 iu's of gh

Mid-day

100mcg of each

20 mins before bed

100mcg of each then 20 mins later 2iu's of gh

I take peps 7 days a week and gh 5 days a week I would run it 3 times per day mate


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I wouldn't say you'll get a higher effect from eating after just make sure you have protein in your stomach before you have them I usually take a few amino's before to avoid any carbs altogether as they blunt the release pscarb is the one to talk to mate I learnt quite a bit from him with regards to peps and gh


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Whos Peptides are you using?


----------

